# Fantasy Giro game



## Noodley (7 May 2008)

www.velogames.com

I've just registered a team...


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2008)

That looks like fun - I have to say. my selections amount pretty much to sticking a pin in a page though...


----------



## rich p (8 May 2008)

I'll have a go. Do we have to have a quorum for a CC mini league?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 May 2008)

I'll enter a team too - having second thoughts about Gusev mind!


----------



## Haitch (8 May 2008)

I've thrown my darts at the list of riders and I'm in.


----------



## John the Monkey (8 May 2008)

Here you go gents - the Cyclechat Minileague code is;

08102421


----------



## Haitch (8 May 2008)

Thanks John, we're joint leaders at the moment! Should I open the Prosecco now?


----------



## rich p (8 May 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> I'll enter a team too - having second thoughts about Gusev mind!



I did wonder!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 May 2008)

Right I'm in!


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2008)

I'll join once I get home.


----------



## Tetedelacourse (8 May 2008)

I hope you realise how many hits this thread will get in certain parts of Glasgow!


----------



## Noodley (8 May 2008)

Ok, that's me joined. What's the betting we all have the same riders selected


----------



## biking_fox (9 May 2008)

Although I don't frequent this board much, I thought I'd join in too, also picked mostly on the basis of names I've heard of with a certain pin helping out where necessary.


----------



## mondobongo (9 May 2008)

Mondo Bastana ready to poke a twig in Contador's wheel, off to shave our legs ready for the off.


----------



## rich p (9 May 2008)

biking_fox said:


> Although I don't frequent this board much, I thought I'd join in too, also picked mostly on the basis of names I've heard of with a certain pin helping out where necessary.



The pin may cause punctures!


----------



## peekay76 (9 May 2008)

The Cycling Cobblers CC team selection has been made and the entry is complete.


----------



## palinurus (9 May 2008)

Wah! I'm in.


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2008)

I'll copy this into "cafe" - good response so far but there are maybe a few others who'd join in...


----------



## 4F (10 May 2008)

I'm in. Team selection by the tried and tested "eany miny mo" method


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2008)

I've also signed up, now something else to worry about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (10 May 2008)

mondobongo takes an early lead after the TTT, with John the Monkey close on his wheel.

(edit - there should be 12 in the league by my reckoning, but only 10 are shown...)


----------



## mondobongo (10 May 2008)

Mr Oates is showing as having 86 points on the main team page so he will be in the lead once he gets his team onto our mini league.


----------



## Keith Oates (10 May 2008)

How do I get into the mini league!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (11 May 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> How do I get into the mini league!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



If you go here and enter the cyclechat mini league code: 08102421

http://www.velogames.com/gdileaguerequest.php


----------



## Keith Oates (11 May 2008)

Thanks Noodley, done and dusted!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## palinurus (11 May 2008)

All VC Ocelot's points so far from Millar, Cavendish, Wegelius and the haircut guy (what's _his name?_)

Wiggins, that's it.

Haven't even read a race report yet. I'll go find one now..


----------



## rich p (12 May 2008)

My blokes are keeping their powder dry for later on! Bloody w*nkers, why did I choose that lot


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2008)

Chapeau Keith!


----------



## Will1985 (12 May 2008)

Can someone tell me what I am on? (VC Rosa). I can't get onto my email to find my team code.

I'm pretty sure I put Ricco in as one of my picks, and sadly I initially had Vandevelde until he was cut to get me under 100 points


----------



## mondobongo (12 May 2008)

Will you are second on 239 pts yes Ricco is in your Team.


----------



## mondobongo (12 May 2008)

rich p said:


> My blokes are keeping their powder dry for later on! Bloody w*nkers, why did I choose that lot



You have some point earners in there Rich. Cav or Bettini could well get you a stage win on the flat, Soler will earn well in the mountains.

Patience my boy patience.


----------



## John the Monkey (12 May 2008)

2nd in the Cyclechat Mini-League Will;

http://www.velogames.com/gdi08rosterst.php?team=1903


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 May 2008)

Er, not sure what I did the other day, thought I'd added my lot into the league but on checking just now I hadn't. Anyway, that's me defo on now and er, in 1st!

Just to let you know I looked at form, strengths, team and individual, then composed a dossier on each rider and worked out who would favour most from the current weather conditions and selected equipment etc etc etc

ha ha, king for a day...


----------



## rich p (12 May 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> ha ha, king for a day...





'king what, Tete?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (12 May 2008)

rich p said:


> 'king what, Tete?



'king Brilliant


(or foolish but lucky)


----------



## Star (12 May 2008)

Awww... I wish I would have see this thread earlier. (I just joined the forum.) The fantasy game sounds like fun!


----------



## rich p (12 May 2008)

Star said:


> Awww... I wish I would have see this thread earlier. (I just joined the forum.) The fantasy game sounds like fun!



Is it too late? Nobody gives a toss who wins!


----------



## Noodley (12 May 2008)

rich p said:


> Is it too late? Nobody gives a toss who wins!



I think entries closed when the Giro began.

(...and glad to hear you don't care who wins! )


----------



## Keith Oates (12 May 2008)

Tete is roaring ahead but will he still be there when the road goes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rich p (13 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> I think entries closed when the Giro began.
> 
> (...and glad to hear you don't care who wins!



I would say that wouldn't I?


----------



## biking_fox (13 May 2008)

Nil Points yesterday. What rubbish. I can't believe non of my riders collected a single point. oh well. see what today brings.


----------



## mondobongo (13 May 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> Tete is roaring ahead but will he still be there when the road goes up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Quite possibly if Soler does well as a lot of people think as Tete has him in the team.


----------



## 4F (13 May 2008)

Get in there, stormed into 3rd place drafting Noodly. See you later John the Monkey


----------



## Noodley (13 May 2008)

I reckon tomorrow could be the first "breakaway" stage victory...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (13 May 2008)

Let's hope big Jens is in it then!


----------



## Will1985 (14 May 2008)

Get in! 150 points for me


----------



## Noodley (14 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> I reckon tomorrow could be the first "breakaway" stage victory...



...told you so


----------



## mondobongo (14 May 2008)

Oooh Mystic Noodley do you know the lottery numbers for Saturday?


----------



## Keith Oates (15 May 2008)

Never mind the mystic bit, I have one rider out through crash damages and another giving away MY points because he broke his chain. Not sure the DS job is for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2008)

mondobongo said:


> Oooh Mystic Noodley do you know the lottery numbers for Saturday?



No, don't be silly. That would be a complete guess, whereas my "prediction" was based on years of developing an in-depth knowledge...not!


----------



## Tetedelacourse (15 May 2008)

uh-oh. Looks like I'm about to be swallowed by the peloton! I fear this could well be my last day in the Maglia Rosa. 

Ah well, the king is dead, long live the king.


----------



## biking_fox (15 May 2008)

Anybody pick Matthias Russ ? I've never heard of him, not that surprising really. He's the virtual leader if he can get the breakaway home.


----------



## mondobongo (15 May 2008)

Another day of famine on the points! Missing Za Dave and Vlad is yet to earn me a point. Oh well off to the mountains tomorrow anyone heard how Soler is? It was looking a bit dicey yesterday with rumours of a possible pullout.


----------



## Haitch (15 May 2008)

Does anyone know what time (roughly) the scores get updated?


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2008)

Alan H said:


> Does anyone know what time (roughly) the scores get updated?



It looks like "very late" in the day - I was on checking between 11 and midnight t'other night and they appeared as I was checking. I think they were slightly earlier last night, but not much.


----------



## mondobongo (15 May 2008)

UPDATE SCHEDULE 

A scoring update will be made either on the evening of each stage or the following day, after the official results have been compiled at 2300 CET. The aim is to make a daily update. In instances where it is not possible to update the site on a daily basis, a full update will be made as soon as possible to keep the scoring information up-to-date.


----------



## Noodley (15 May 2008)

Today's scores are there. Not much movement at all...


----------



## Haitch (16 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> Today's scores are there. Not much movement at all...



Nope, Tetedelacourse still Testadellacorsa.


----------



## Will1985 (16 May 2008)

Things are hotting up! The way things are going, Tete, Alan and I are going to be jumping ahead in the standings.


----------



## Haitch (17 May 2008)

They certainly are. My nose is starting to bleed but I don't expect it to last long.


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2008)

I've noticed that none of us has Di Luca....for me it was the fact that at the beginning he didn't seem to have as strong support from his team mates as other contenders, but now we see Kloden (the other 22pt rider) isn't performing to the difference of 250+ points.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> ....we see Kloden (the other 22pt rider) isn't performing to the difference of 250+ points.



...it's a Grand Tour not a one week race


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> ...it's a Grand Tour not a one week race



Yes I know that , but compared to some of the other contenders, he has hardly made a blip on the radar so far.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Yes I know that , but compared to some of the other contenders, he has hardly made a blip on the radar so far.



He's ticking away fine, only 1.12 behind di Luca.


----------



## Will1985 (17 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> He's ticking away fine, only 1.12 behind di Luca.



Sorry I kept editing my text - yes on the GC he is fine I agree, but barely any points.... You're right his time will come in the big mountain stages to score fantasy points, and of course the final fantasy GC points will improve his score.


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> Sorry I kept editing my text - yes on the GC he is fine I agree, but barely any points.... You're right his time will come in the big mountain stages to score fantasy points, and of course the final fantasy GC points will improve his score.



Perhaps he does not realise just how much rests on the CC fantasy giro league...


----------



## Keith Oates (17 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> I've noticed that none of us has Di Luca....for me it was the fact that at the beginning he didn't seem to have as strong support from his team mates as other contenders, but now we see Kloden (the other 22pt rider) isn't performing to the difference of 250+ points.



I also thought his team was not the best to give him support for a Grand Tour, I also don't particularly like him for some obscure reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (17 May 2008)

Keith Oates said:


> I also thought his team was not the best to give him support for a Grand Tour, I also don't particularly like him for some obscure reason!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There are quite a few I may have chosen had I not had a dislike of them! 
That cock Ricco for one...


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2008)

Bllx to that, where's Menchov? Is he actually racing?


----------



## rich p (19 May 2008)

He's keeping his powder dry along with Leipheimer (the lazy American git I've picked!)


----------



## Keith Oates (19 May 2008)

Patience is a virtue, rich p!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2008)

It certainly is. But points on the board are nicer. Where the bllx is Menchov?


----------



## mondobongo (19 May 2008)

Quite possibly discussing weaving and loom operation with Vlad Karpets who also has not shown up yet.


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2008)

I bet those two deadweights don't get any points today either.


----------



## Noodley (19 May 2008)

Alan H said:


> I bet those two deadweights don't get any points today either.



I can guarantee it


----------



## mondobongo (19 May 2008)

Not going to offer you odds on it, but come Tuesday or Wednesday, ah I am the eternal optimist.


----------



## biking_fox (20 May 2008)

Go Menchov!

Finished 2nd, and being edged down the list as his betters come in, but may still earn a few points!


----------



## Haitch (20 May 2008)

Didn't I always say the boy would do good?


----------



## rich p (20 May 2008)

I've just had a glimpse at the profiles for the next few days.

Look at the flatness of Stage 13 (Cav or a breakaway?)

Modena to Cittadella


----------



## mondobongo (20 May 2008)

I heard Vlad the Rugs name today as well although he got edged out of the top 10. Really felt for Salvodelli might just have finished in 3rd place without that mechanical.


----------



## biking_fox (21 May 2008)

Stage 10 points finally up.

A much better day for me 300 points gained. Now if only the first 9 stages had been at that rate...


----------



## Noodley (21 May 2008)

GO Jussi! Some good, unexpected, points for me


----------



## Keith Oates (21 May 2008)

All I can say is that my team is 'ticking over' but there is still plenty of life in them yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2008)

Looks like my Giro challenge has ended - unless everyone else falls off


----------



## rich p (25 May 2008)

Noodley said:


> Looks like my Giro challenge has ended - unless everyone else falls off



Nothing to fear from me though. Soler out, Leipheimer off the pace, Piepoli probably out(?), Ignatiev - not enough juice.
What price Cavendish for a mountain top win?


----------



## Keith Oates (25 May 2008)

Bit of a longshot that one, Rich P!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2008)

But less of a long shot than Soler , who I also had in my team


----------



## rich p (27 May 2008)

I see that Pfannberger is also a drop out for me! There's not many left on my team. We may not have a quorum soon!
I feel that Levi is keeping his powder a bit too dry now!


----------



## Keith Oates (27 May 2008)

If his powder gets any drier it will blow away as dust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mondobongo (27 May 2008)

Rich not to worry Gerolsteiner now have only two riders left in the race.


----------



## Will1985 (29 May 2008)

At the latest intermediate check (last night), Alan and I have established a nice 2 man breakaway which looks like it will stick. Time will tell who crosses the line first. Behind, John the Monkey is looking strong leading the chase.

4 stages to go...


----------



## rich p (29 May 2008)

Will1985 said:


> At the latest intermediate check (last night), Alan and I have established a nice 2 man breakaway which looks like it will stick. Time will tell who crosses the line first. Behind, John the Monkey is looking strong leading the chase.
> 
> 4 stages to go...



Smug git!!
I'm using the Giro as a training excercise for the TdF, just like Millar


----------



## Keith Oates (29 May 2008)

It's not over until it's won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## John the Monkey (31 May 2008)

Blimey - been trying to keep up with this while I've been away - I thought I might have accumulated some points, but didn't expect to have moved up to 3rd.


----------



## Haitch (31 May 2008)

Congratulations, John. It's a grand game, isn't it?


----------



## Will1985 (31 May 2008)

Looks like you have the maglia rosa Alan, unless something disastrous happens tomorrow with Menchov and Sella or Bradley wins the TT.

I'll content myself with the maglia bianca.


----------



## Noodley (1 Jun 2008)

Well done Alan 

I shall away back to the drawing board....


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2008)

Congrats Alan. I'll be back for the TdF bigger and just as useless probably


----------



## rich p (1 Jun 2008)

I have just seen that I came 1152nd out of 1218 in the whole contest. Shameful!


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

Well, I managed to pick the winner so that's some consolation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (2 Jun 2008)

*Sprays admiring throng with virtual champagne and shares winnings with team mates *

Why don't we do it again sometime, July anyone? But we have to use the same riders. You are only allowed to make changes to your team if one of your riders doesn't start.


----------



## rich p (2 Jun 2008)

Alan H said:


> *Sprays admiring throng with virtual champagne and shares winnings with team mates *
> 
> Why don't we do it again sometime, July anyone? But we have to use the same riders. _You are only allowed to make changes to your team if one of your riders doesn't start_.



Why?


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Jun 2008)

To aim for 1151st?

Well done Alan! Flamin Soler, what a donkey!!


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jun 2008)

It was fun and made watching/following the race that much more fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Haitch (2 Jun 2008)

rich p said:


> Why?



Chiefly just to see how the same "team" of riders would fare throughout the season.


----------



## mondobongo (2 Jun 2008)

Tetedelacourse said:


> Well done Alan! Flamin Soler, what a donkey!!



As was Vlad the Rug with a measly 29 points.


----------



## Haitch (2 Jun 2008)

mondobongo said:


> As was Vlad the Rug with a measly 29 points.



Did you see Vlad leading Di Luca up the Mortirolo (I think) on Saturday? The look on his face said, "What the F am I doing here?"


----------



## biking_fox (2 Jun 2008)

I finished a meserly 954 out 1218, but a late comeback led to a 6th place in our minileague, considering I was 10th at one point I think, I'm fairly happy. for the TdeF I might actually need to spend some time thinking about the choices. It was a good fun, and did make the race reports more interesting.

Cookies and Kudos to the winners!


----------

